# New to this



## tknott1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

So I was wondering, I got a t2i today. Some people I know want me to do some pictures of them. Is this a good camera for quility pictures?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2012)

Most (if not all) DSLR's will work fine for portraiture, it's really the glass in front of them that matters.. The question is, do you know how to use the camera effectively to make quality pictures? 

I'd guess that you don't, as you got the camera today. Which is totally normal! Everyone starts somewhere, and you started today. This is not meant to discourage you, but simply as a gentle reminder. Most people who go out and buy a camera with an interchangeable lens expect to take amazing photos with the first actuation of the shutter. 

It's not that easy, and it's definitely not straightforward if you haven't studied photographic theory at all. 

What I would suggest you do in reference to your friends that want you to take photos of them... Take their photos, and don't expect them to pay you. Please don't get it into your head that once you buy a DSLR, it's going to start making you money. I'm not trying to stereotype you, but there are a lot of people that are under the impression that a camera is all you need to be a professional photographer. People don't purchase scalpels, forceps, and bonesaws and suddenly become surgeons, you know? 

The best thing you can do is get your camera, and practice. Read the manual, read some books, stay on this forum and absorb information. Google questions that you might have about your camera, if you can't find an answer on google, post the question here. 

Enjoy your T2i, it's a great camera to start with. When I entered the Canon line, I started with the T1i. Good luck, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## CMessenger91011 (Feb 24, 2012)

Tyler you put it very well. I bought my first DSLR today. The Rebel T3i. I have a passion for photography, photo editing, an scrap booking. I turned my camera on and feel lost to say the least. But I have been reading up on this forum for weeks, and also bought two books on the T3i. I look forward to sharing photos and learning through comments and criticism. I never plan on becoming a professional photographer, but hope to capture beautiful photographic memories of my children as they grow.


----------



## iresq (Feb 24, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> ... there are a lot of people that are under the impression that a camera is all you need to be a professional photographer.



Until they start to use it.  Then they come to the conclusion that the kit lens is junk, or some other nonsense.  Practice, read, learn.  Wash, rinse, repeat - and enjoy the trip.


----------



## boofoo502 (Feb 24, 2012)

If it is friends and family  use it as a chance to learn the camera. Also just so they will have at least a few useable pics as you learn throw it in auto mode for a few shots.


----------

